
Christina Engelbart and Bret Victor Made a Video Digest of the Mother of All Demos - rrherr
https://twitter.com/worrydream/status/843515535790813185
======
DrScump
[Edit]: sorry, I missed that the given link _is_ the Digest version.

~~~
rrherr
[http://www.dougengelbart.org/firsts/1968-demo-
interactive.ht...](http://www.dougengelbart.org/firsts/1968-demo-
interactive.html)

